# ATI Radeon 9800 SE



## ShadowDoGG (Mar 27, 2005)

I am a little confused how this works. I have done both "Find Max Mem" and "Find Max Core" does it ever do a confirmation saying "Congratulations you have found the Max Core/Mem." I have kept it all night and it still seems to be doing what it started except sometimes going up.. sometimes going down?

Or does anyone know the Max. Mem and Core figures for Sapphire's ATI Radeon 9800 SE 128MB one?


----------



## ShadowDoGG (Mar 27, 2005)

Bump! Please can somebody inform me on something?


----------



## kenling (Mar 27, 2005)

naw there's no message. u just hit find max core/mem n watch it till its stable at a certain freq without artifacts for about 30 mins to an hour (longer the better) n that's your max.


----------



## ShadowDoGG (Mar 28, 2005)

Could someone also notify me on whether i put ATItool on system startup and put on the overclocked profile. Also, why is it i see little or no effect in my game? I get around 160-300 fps on the box thing but still the same in my games.

Also.. when i check for artifacts/mem/core. It always shows up dots on the box thing.. is that right?

This is what i get. (Scenario: searching for artefacts)


----------



## ShadowDoGG (Mar 29, 2005)

Can someone please answer?


----------



## gR3iF (Mar 29, 2005)

what u see are artifacts it seems that ure cooler isnt capable of reacvhing higher speeds.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 29, 2005)

Read this guide-
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2336
ATITool will downclock the card when it finds artifacts.


----------



## gR3iF (Mar 29, 2005)

or find artifacts in high speeds and downcklock to zero


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you get artifacts at stock speeds?

What drivers are you using?


----------



## gR3iF (Mar 29, 2005)

im using currently dna drivers and i dont get artifacts on stock speeds but ive i oc my x800pro mem it starsz nromal and about 558 mgh it goes down to zero


----------



## ShadowDoGG (Mar 30, 2005)

This is very strange indeed. Anyway my PC sucks..


----------



## ShadowDoGG (Mar 31, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Read this guide-
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2336
> ATITool will downclock the card when it finds artifacts.



Shouldnt that damn thread be linked on atitool part of the site or sticky'd?


----------

